# LF: F1 Altum angelfish



## oupulino (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking for small F1 Altum angelfish,if you have any let me know.
Also interested in Blue Pinoy and Pinoy Zebra


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Filipino pala  Kamusta diyan sa Ontario?


----------



## oupulino (Dec 1, 2011)

English please lol


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

oupulino said:


> I'm looking for small F1 Altum angelfish,if you have any let me know.
> Also interested in Blue Pinoy and Pinoy Zebra


Lol, I thought you selling them. Please put LF ahead your title


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

oupulino said:


> English please lol


Haha he probably thought you were Filipino.
Btw in translation he said "oh your Filipino, how is ontario?".


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

speak to Charles at Canadian Aquatics - he brings them in from time to time


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

as far as I know, there aren't any F1 altum angels. Many claims they have F1 or F5 or F1545 generation, but when it is time to request for photos or videos of the breeding parents, there were none to be shown. You would think for something that hard to breed in an aquarium setting, breeder will take the time to well doucment the breeding/spawning process.


----------



## oupulino (Dec 1, 2011)

It looks like I'm asking for something impossible at this moment.
How hard is to keep the wild ones ??
I know one guy has success with breeding them in Germany.
What about Blue Pinoy angelfish any one has them


----------



## oupulino (Dec 1, 2011)

What about this one ???????????????
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/african-rift-lake-aquatics-63/altum-angels-22168/


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

> How hard is to keep the wild ones ??


I'd strongly recommend not keeping Altums until you have extensive experience with either Scalares or discus. Wild caught angels are notorious more difficult to keep due to their heightened sensitivity to water parameters, so I would highly recommend that you already have knowledge of common diseases and their treatments. Altums also need larger tanks than Scalares, both in terms of keeping the water quality up and giving them sufficient room to swim when they're full sized.


----------



## oupulino (Dec 1, 2011)

I have Discus fish about 3 years now they are about 6" and my tank is 120 gal.Water changes 30% 2 times a week.


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Altum Angels*

Go to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. to see breeding Altums There being bred in the United States at this time.. F1s are selling for $300.00 each in the USA. I have personaly sold 30 for $90.00 each. I am very sorry for the harassment you received and yes these Angels are available, but no price as of yet. I am checking into suuppliers of these and hopwefully get you some prices as well as pictures.


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Pinoy Blue Gene Angelfish*

Pinoy Blue Gene Angelfish for sale at Tyne Valley Aquatics. There are loads of these angels around just have to do search on google


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

noodles11114 said:


> I am very sorry for the harassment you received.


What harassment is the OP receiving?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

300.00 US for a so called F1 altum? Shaking my head on this one


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Altum Angels*

In my eyes there was some harrassement going on, if I was mistaking I am sorry for anyone I offened.
Cheers Doug


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

> I have Discus fish about 3 years now they are about 6" and my tank is 120 gal.Water changes 30% 2 times a week.


Carry on!  And post pictures if you get the altums so that I can drool in jealousy...I'm utterly lacking the space and money for such gorgeous fish.


----------



## oupulino (Dec 1, 2011)

so far no luck at all I will keep looking


----------

